# slow jigging



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

guys, trying to find a good blank for slow jigging with braid thumper and lucanus jigs but there not alot of info out there on this style of fishing.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

any of the calstar 6 - 8ft medium to fast blanks should work. 800m would be a good place to start. you want a limber tip with plenty of backbone for setting the hook.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Scott , i have to differ this time  if you want to work the lucanus jig you need a rod with a great tip sensitivity vs a backbone.
The lucanus jigs are designed to work the bottom structure with an bouncing erratic action simulating a wounded squid which its not yo yo action .
When you bounce the lucanus from the bottom you still want to give some fast or mechanical jig action so the feather will dance accordingly. 
IMHO the calstars wont do the job , you need a more of a noddle blank/rod jaws make an awesome rods for those lucanus or the shimano Lucanus rods


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Anthony, I can see your points but I'm not convinced yet. 

of course I'm the one that always consults you for jigging rod advise


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Scott that's a funny & awesome answer BTW , We need to talk sometime via ,, PM got some thoughts to share with you. 
that is what I most like from you rational & down to earth answers , we dont need to agreed on disagreed but at least respect all the different opinions, Again Kudos to you Scott.


----------



## coop (Aug 12, 2005)

Just get the Tescata. Finest Kind has the first models for $140.00. I have the 8' M 20-50lb 150-200g. Also. I don't set the hook just reel and most of the time they set it themselves. I fish them like a plastic worm, really no jigging involved. If you do roll your own make sure the blank has a very soft front end. I think it helps with the way they bite it and from pulling and breaking the small hooks. The Tescata does have alot of back bone from mid rod to fore grip at least on the 8'. Reels used on mine are Tekota 500. I know alot of people don't think much of the slow jigging but it's productive. By the way, Hey Scott.


----------

